#   >      0504805
,    0504805,    02-06-07/3798  18.09.12,  , .

----------

.

----------


## glavtanya

4.401.10.172      4.210.06.660
                                                                                  2.401.10.172      2.210.06.660
       " "  4.401.10 172  4.210.06.660
                                                                                                                 2.401.10 172  2.210.06.660

----------

..,   ,     ,       5   2  4?

----------


## glavtanya

2012       (      210.06),       210.06        ,     "-"

----------


## Plesen~

> 2012  ** ** "-"


 *   421006000 (221006000*)     (. 0504805)  ,          .

     ...

----------


## glavtanya

,     ,     4 (   5    4),     2  2012      ,       2  01.01.2012                 ?

----------



----------


## skit50

210.06 304.06?

----------


## glavtanya

,   210.06          (   "-")?

----------


## skit50

730  721      ,       ?

----------


## glavtanya

337 ,   338     (    210.06)

----------


## skit50

620= 300 .721

----------


## Mascara

,    2012    . 0503173   31.12.2011  01.01.2012 ?!?!

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    2012    . 0503173   31.12.2011  01.01.2012 ?!?!


    ,  31.12.2011  :Embarrassment:     -  .

----------


## tat9718204

31.12.2011

----------


## Mascara

> ,  31.12.2011     -  .


   ,       .

----------


## Mascara

> 31.12.2011


 !

----------


## 2012

.050173  ,      ?

----------

> 620= 300 .721


    09.01.2013.......
3.6.  (. 0503721)     .
 ,    4 (5)   300  (. 0503721),      (. 0503730)   (    7  3 (8  4)   623, 624, 625 ),               030406000 "   ",    . 0503710

   620= 300  721-  30406  710

----------


## 211

,         503721      2012. , ,  .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,    2012    . 0503173   31.12.2011  01.01.2012 ?!?!


  .

----------


## 211

01.01.2012, ..   21006   .      ,      2012.        ,   721.

----------

.210.06            .         .     401.20-104.00 ( ).  .721  .730 .    .337-     "+" (. 336 -     "-", .338 -   "-").    .

----------


## 211

!    . ,     2012      ,    337  623-1   01.01.2012   01.01.2013   ?

----------


## Nephila

?

----------


## Nephila

> .210.06            .         .     401.20-104.00 ( ).  .721  .730 .    .337-     "+" (. 336 -     "-", .338 -   "-").    .


 


> .     401.20-104.00 ( ).  .721  .730 .


      401.20 ,    , .721  .730  ...

730 .400 .8-730 .400 .4   .721 .390 .5        (730  .330 8 -730 .330.4)

----------

0504805    ,      ?

----------

> 4.401.10.172      4.210.06.660
>                                                                                   2.401.10.172      2.210.06.660
>        " "  4.401.10 172  4.210.06.660
>                                                                                                                  2.401.10 172  2.210.06.660


,               401.10 210.06   ,       ,      ?

----------

> ,               401.10 210.06


 ,  ,    204.33

----------

